# Nigerian Dwarf Purebred Buck Double Registered w/blue eyes - $250



## mikenandrea (Nov 11, 2009)

I purchased this handsome guy to breed my 2 does to.. Drove all day!! Now that the "deed" has been done, I really dont need him anymore.. So here is your opportunity to add an excellent bloodline to your herd! He is ready to be YOUR herds sire! He has gorgeous blue eyes and the cutest "bangs". He has been disbudded.

Here is his bloodline information: 







Please go to: http://www.andreanelsondesigns.blogspot.com/ to see photos of him.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 11, 2009)

So much for that 'forever home' huh?  Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Aped (Nov 12, 2009)

"I purchased this handsome guy to breed my 2 does to.. Drove all day!! Now that the "deed" has been done, I really dont need him anymore.. So here is your opportunity to add an excellent bloodline to your herd! He is ready to be YOUR herds sire! He has gorgeous blue eyes and the cutest "bangs". He has been disbudded."

Just FYI, you can use him more than once.


----------



## mikenandrea (Nov 12, 2009)

OUCH.. thats all i have to say on the comment..

Yes, I know that I can use him more than once.. But I want to keep 1 of the doelings from each parent and I cant very well breed him to his daughters. I plan on selling the mothers as well.. I didnt want to go into details on this, but seems I have had to... Is it such a bad thing to want to resell a goat after you have used him for breeding purposes?


----------



## Aped (Nov 12, 2009)

I have one buck that I may keep for a while. If I have a new buck kid out of hte breeding that I like, I will just breed to the doe he isn't related too them maybe breed my buck to his grandchildren or something along those lines. Of course I am not opposed to linebreeding depending on the goats being bred. 

I think it is just unusual to buy a buck to use once. Most people use stud service for that sort of thing. I bought a buck because bucks are few and far between where I am located so no stud service. Anyway this is just all my opinion. It's actually not that bad, everyone resells goats they no longer need.


----------



## mikenandrea (Nov 12, 2009)

The closest lady that offered a stud service to me, her herd tested positive for CL.. She was charging 100.00 for the stud service.. Sounded high for a goat testing positive for anything.. 

I had all intentions of keeping Maverick when I purchased him.. I want all of my animals to be friendly and not scared or skittish.. I thought he would warm up to us after he had been here for a while.. But he hasnt.. So.. This is another reason why I am selling him.. I want to start out with one from a baby that is bottle fed..
I love animals and it really bothers me that I cant even pet him..


----------



## helmstead (Nov 12, 2009)

Just to clarify, I am not being mean or nasty.  You've had this buck for less than a month...and I am surprised and disappointed to see him for sale already.  He wasn't wild here, I could easily give him treats and pet him here, altho he did not like to be caught for foot work and shots, etc...he was not wild - so perhaps you could spend more than 3 weeks getting used to one another.

It's ill advised to sell him, also, based on one heat cycle.  Rarely do you settle each doe on the first try...anyone will tell you.  If I were you I would at least keep him until you have kids on the ground.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 12, 2009)

When it comes to animals, I have found that you need to watch them and study the way they interact with one another. Then you have to figure out how to interact with them on a level they can understand. Usually food will win over an animal. With only having 3 goats, there is a lot of opportunity to spend a lot of time in their pen. Just go in his pen and read a book. See what he does. You have to win over an animal's trust. They don't just give it to you. Livestock usually won't warm up to you if you just go out there once or twice a day to feed and water.

Most livestock aren't like dogs. You can't expect them to be like dogs or treat them like dogs. Goats are probably the closest thing to having a pet dog around but every goat isn't going to be like that. The fact is that they are still livestock and basically not pets. That is probably the hardest lesson for someone who is just getting into livestock and have never lived on a farm before. It is definitely a learning experience and you do need to change your way of thinking from the usual "pet" thinking.

Also if you own a buck. There is an opportunity to do some "trade" breeding with other small farms who might be in the same boat as you are. Then you aren't boxing yourself in with genetics and don't have to be constantly looking for a new buck.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is my original ad on this site - you see where I noted his personality.  I think I was clear.  
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2543


----------



## mikenandrea (Nov 12, 2009)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Also if you own a buck. There is an opportunity to do some "trade" breeding with other small farms who might be in the same boat as you are. Then you aren't boxing yourself in with genetics and don't have to be constantly looking for a new buck.


Ohhh I like that idea!! I havent even thought of that!!



			
				helmstead said:
			
		

> Here is my original ad on this site - you see where I noted his personality.  I think I was clear.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2543


Kate, I am not blaming you in the least bit! I never said you were deceitful in your description.. 

But seriously have alot to think about with the trade breeding thing.. Like I said, I never thought of that.. However, I have really been considering starting all over and raising from newborns..
Sigh..


----------



## helmstead (Nov 12, 2009)

Give him some time.  He LOVES the peppermint horse treats.  I just sat out there with the treats when I first got him and won him over.

I thought you said your girls you have now are lap-goats?  Why would you get rid of them?  Just out of curiosity?

I'm sure you understand my position - I do care about where my animals go, and don't like seeing them get flipped from owner to owner (even though I have no control over it)...it's hard on them to move!

As I said, if you do go ahead and sell him, good luck with the sale.  I'm sure if your girls settled you'll have lovely kids next year.


----------



## mikenandrea (Nov 12, 2009)

hmm. I dont remember ever saying they were lap goats? I'm actually not sure what that means either.. LOL They are extremely friendly however.. They will walk right up to me and make me scratch their backs or head.. They will eat out of my hands. 

For snacks I give them the goat licorice treats and also some corn chips sparingly..


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 12, 2009)

Why not get a second buck, then you can line breed both bucks. Daughters of this buck can be bred to the 2nd buck, then daughters from that breeding could be bred back to the buck above, and on and on.


----------



## mikenandrea (Nov 12, 2009)

Not really into having more goaties than I can handle right now.. I am just learning everything and dont want to get overwhelmed causing them not to be taken care of properly..
Maybe in the future it will be possible for me to do this..


----------



## goat lady (Nov 12, 2009)

Just wanted to say something. We got our first buck when he was 8 weeks old. Weaned off his momma not a bottle baby. He would not come up to us. We would catch him and love on him that way.  He is 6 months now and for the pass 2 months he has been coming to us. I give my goats animal crackers.  Sometimes it just takes time especially with the bucks.  Just work with him. He is a nice looking boy.   Good luck.


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 13, 2009)

I should add something also! A while back,and it wasn't that long ago, I asked a question about getting my buck to tame down "quickly." In behavior and handling goats,   can i get a boer buck to come to me and not be skittish? 

The reply was that there is no such thing as quickly but to be patient and give him treats. Well I can see the difference even in what, a week or two? He will come over to me now!Mind you, he is not tamed down yet by any means,he still won't let me pet his back but I have seen an amazing difference in such a short while.

At first I would not even go in the fence with him, just give him his treat(alfalfa cube) and leave. Each time I would stay a bit longer. Now I can actually rub his chin while he eats from my hand(not the most favorite place to rub! but hey, you have to start somewhere.)I am trying to get him to touch me more.

What I am trying to say is if you like the buck, give him time to trust you and no sudden moves, especially with your feet! He will watch my feet the whole while. Every animal will learn differently though. Good luck!


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, I have been sitting back and watching you post this on a number of forums. I was there to finish Mavericks sale for Kate, because she could not be there to do so. I feel like I would like to comment now....

Andrea, you and your husband seem like lovely people. You spoke highly of your goats. How sweet and cuddly they were, how much you loved them and repeatedly said how you could NEVER sell them. Now you have done a complete 180. I am very surprised!!
What concerns me is that "newbies" get into goats as a novelty. "Oh the babies are cute. Look at the newborns! I want to do that!" Remember those babies grow up, too. With little thought about the consequences, people jump in. Breeding goats is not easy. Look at all the posts on sick goats. It's very hard to get rich off breeding goats. It's a lot of hard, dirty work. So you must love the job.
I know Kate personally and she cares very deeply about each and every goat on her property. She interviews each prospective buyer and turns many away. If you had stated that you were going to flip this sale I know she would have declined to sell Maverick.

I don't want to preach or pass judgment on you. Believe me I am not!! We are all entitle to change our minds but I hope you will really think about your goals for your goats and what your objectives are before you go passing them around. It is very hard (emotionally and physically) on goats to be sold and re-sold again.
Maverick is a very sweet boy. I truly hope he does find a forever home.


My motto with everything is that "You get out, what you put in."


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 13, 2009)

Why in the world would you want a "friendly" buck? A buck has a job to do, he needs to be a little standoffish, not wild, but not all over you. A buck that is in your business all the time can become a dangerous animal to have around. With that said, I can tell you some goats take longer than others to come around, right now he doesn't trust you, and why should he, he has been uprooted from his home, where he learned to trust, only to be moved? If genetically he is what you want, I think you need to get over the friendly thing, and breed goats. If what you really want are pets, wethers work really well in that arena.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Nov 13, 2009)

How do you know your going to get any doelings from the breedings?  How do you know they won't abort or be stillborn or be bucks?  

I purchased two buck bottle babies to raise and let me tell you it is labor intensive, messy work.  I've had to wait 9 months.  So I've feed them and housed them and taken care of them for 9 months and have received nothing but their conpanionship in return.  If your looking to breed and raise/sale goats then that is defintely not the way to go.  

I would defintely keep this gorgeous buck with great potential and see what falls down the road.  Give him some time.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 13, 2009)

kimmyh said:
			
		

> A buck that is in your business all the time can become a dangerous animal to have around.


  No kidding!  Ask FlightsofFancy about my too-friendly buck, Rider!


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, flightsoffancy? what about him?


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, all I can say is that every time I enter his pen I fear I may have triplets in 5 months.  He always gets me as I am leaving the pen. Let's me think he is a sweetie pie, then corners me. Silly boy!

The last time I was there my husband got to experience the infamous Rider first hand....er...um....leg.  I kept yelling, "Just don't fall down!!! It will be much worse!"     Ahhhhh...... GOOD TIMES!!


----------



## helmstead (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## lilhill (Nov 13, 2009)

I LOVE it!


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 13, 2009)

I take it you fell down?


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 13, 2009)

Something else to consider that hasn't been brought up yet. Bottle feeding is not fun. The novelty wears off very quickly (like in less than a day). The kids have to be fed on a schedule and you need to keep that schedule since they are depending on you for their nourishment. Your life will revolve around bottle feeding and you have to schedule things around the bottle feeding schedule.


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 13, 2009)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Something else to consider that hasn't been brought up yet. Bottle feeding is not fun. The novelty wears off very quickly (like in less than a day). The kids have to be fed on a schedule and you need to keep that schedule since they are depending on you for their nourishment. Your life will revolve around bottle feeding and you have to schedule things around the bottle feeding schedule.


True, so very true, and bottle babies do not have resistance to a lot of illnesses, so they tend to be more vulnerable to this and that. Once they are weaned it takes months for them to catch up with their dam raised peers.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 14, 2009)

In all fairness, not *all* bottle raised kids take months to catch up.  I've been bottle raising 100% for 10 yrs and ours keep up just fine.

(Of course, since it's my 'job' and my life revolves around it, they get plenty to 'eat', and we've learned a few things.)

Our 3 keepers, born Feb '09, 2 Nubs and a Togg, are 90, 95, and 97# respectively, at 9 mos...one was a quad, the other 2 were triplets.

(That's out off 55 kids born here last year, the rest were sold, many did well at their respective shows or were bought as breeding stock.)

And since ours get colostrum from our herd, their disease resistance is just fine, tyvm....

I see your point when the occasional orphan or rejected kid has to be bottle raised, but I really dislike it when "all" bottle kids are labeled as frail.


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 15, 2009)

Dam raised kids sip, and seldom gorge. I feed every 2 hours around the clock with new borns, you can see kids who over eat even on that schedule. Bottle babies just don't get the low level immunities dam raised kids do. I'm not saying there is something wrong with bottle babies, I've had quite a few over the years. But for my money, babies do better on their moms. In a dairy herd, that's a different thing all together, udder management, and CAE protection makes it hard to consider dam raising.


----------

